# Jeffries Saddles information



## KarrotKreek (Mar 31, 2012)

Jeffries is a well respected brand made in England on a Waslsall tree. Just not commonly imported to the US, it really is a shame more of these saddles aren't on this side of the pond. They are really quite lovely. I've got a Jeffries Falcon Hawk and its a very nice saddle, especially given the price point. Nice leather, solid workmanship. The seat fits fairly true to size. At "most" maybe it feels like a 1/2" smaller than it measures. But that's prob just because it isn't a really flat style of seat. The Falcon Hawk is an all purpose style. More traditional design than the Flyover, which is also a popular eventing saddle. It doesn't have a very forward flap compared to a single purpose jumper style saddle.


----------



## myhorseMia (Nov 20, 2012)

I have owned my jeffries elite for about a year now and i have to tell you, i am absolutely in love. It is the most comfortable saddle i have ever sat in. The knee blocks keep my knees in perfect position, and it is just an overall wonderful, beautiful saddle. I got mine from a take trade here in California. I paid around $900 for mine, it was usually $1,600. I really am like in love with it ! :lol:


----------

